# Tonic water



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Available in Zamalek Metro..


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

And just about everywhere in Maadi?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lucky Maadi, it is not too easily available elsewhere.. I like a glass of tonic water. no gin lol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lucky Maadi, it is not too easily available elsewhere.. I like a glass of tonic water. no gin lol


I was always able to buy tonic water in Hurghada and most times it was Schweppes as well....Lol..G&T with ice and a slice can't beat it :wink:


----------

